# Southwest Airlines combined reservations



## tiel (Jan 3, 2014)

A while back, I made a reservation with SW to fly to MCO one-way, since reservations for the return portion were not yet open.  When their system opened for the return flight (from PBI), the option to connect it to the original flight was given, and I took it.  Just thought it would be convenient.

I just examined the email with the combined reservations, and noticed the "air cost" related to the the first flight was $25 higher than on the original email confirmation for this flight.  

I see two possibilities: 1. This $25 included the early boarding fee we paid, or 2. they charged us a $25 fee for combining the reservations.  I wouldn't mind the former, but would be unhappy were it the latter.  I called SW customer service, but was advised there was a huge backlog, presumably due to the snow storm in the NE, so I decided to turn to the TUG experts.

Does anyone have any idea what the $25 reflects?  TIA!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 3, 2014)

I've done this before, bought the two legs separately, but I've never bothered to combine the reservations.

I would "think" that SW wouldn't charge to combine the reservations since they charge for so few things.  Did another $25.00 charge appear on your credit card?  If not, it probably is just the charge shown for the Early Bird.

You might just have to wait until you can get through to a SW rep.  Did you try looking on their website to see if they talk about fees there?


----------



## tiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Following your advice, I just checked my account, and am a little freaked.  Neither of the one-way reservations is showing up, nor is the combined one.  Further, I checked my RR activity, and the related points for these flights are not showing up either.  Maybe they don't show until after you fly?  I paid for these flights with my SW credit card.

Guess I will try calling them again tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 3, 2014)

tiel said:


> Following your advice, I just checked my account, and am a little freaked.  Neither of the one-way reservations is showing up, nor is the combined one.  Further, I checked my RR activity, and the related points for these flights are not showing up either.  Maybe they don't show until after you fly?  I paid for these flights with my SW credit card.
> 
> Guess I will try calling them again tomorrow or Sunday.



You don't get the points for the flights until after you fly.  However, you do get the points for paying for them on your card when your credit card account closes for the month.  Make sense?

Don't know why none of your flights are showing up. Do you have the location numbers for any of them?  You can look them up that way.  Also if they are in the future they don't always show up until you click on "View all" in the Upcoming trips section.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 3, 2014)

*Could Not Get Single Confirmation Number For Identical His & Hers Flights.*

Recently The Chief Of Staff & I flew together DCA to MCO & back, but we got separate confirmation numbers & had to check in individually.  

That's because my ticket was for money & hers was _el freebo_ via Southwest Rwards Points. 

I explained the situation over the phone.  The Southwest agent said there's no way to get a combined confirmation number for points & cash travelers flying together. 

Fortunately I was able to do our separate internet check-ins in rapid succession, so The Chief Of Staff & I got to line up together for boarding on all flight segments. 

All's well that ends well. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tiel (Jan 4, 2014)

Whew!  All is ok.  Just needed to do the View All option which I did not see previously.  Also, a separate summary at the bottom of the email confirming the combined reservation showed they had included the EB fee in the "Air cost" total, which they had not done previously.

Thanks Luanne for patiently explaining this to me!  We fly SW a couple of times a year, but rarely use the website except to actually make the reservations...so I am not familiar with all its features.  Guess this is the "new" thing I learned today!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2014)

tiel said:


> Whew!  All is ok.  Just needed to do the View All option which I did not see previously.  Also, a separate summary at the bottom of the email confirming the combined reservation showed they had included the EB fee in the "Air cost" total, which they had not done previously.
> 
> Thanks Luanne for patiently explaining this to me!  We fly SW a couple of times a year, but rarely use the website except to actually make the reservations...so I am not familiar with all its features.  Guess this is the "new" thing I learned today!



I absolutely love the SW website.  Sometimes it's hard to find things, but once you do it's really easy to use the website.  I also love talking to the SW reps on the phone (which I do very rarely since their website is so good).


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Jan 14, 2014)

*O happy day, today*

many regrets but I had to cancel tickets with SW, and they gave me a refund immediately on my credit card.  No penalty, no speech about timing etc.  I had a real medical reason for doing this but the agent didn't even care, no explaining necessary.  WAY TO GO.


----------

